
The (Mostly) True Story of Helvetica and the New York City Subway - atestu
http://www.aiga.org/content.cfm/the-mostly-true-story-of-helvetica-and-the-new-york-city-subway?pp=1
======
ctkrohn
Fantastic link. I'm a New Yorker, I find the city's history fascinating, and I
loved the documentary "Helvetica."

If you have the slightest interest in design or typography, go check out
"Helvetica." I never realized how common Helvetica really is -- like one of
the designers says, it's like air. Plus, the movie has a great soundtrack by
El Ten Eleven.

------
kiplinger
The craftsmanship that was omnipresent in American life up until 40 or so
years ago is astounding.

Sad Really.

